# بدون عنوان !!!!



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2010)

*ليكن كلُّ أحدٍ كبيراً في عينيك ولا تهِن الذين هم أقل منك معرفة، ولا تطلب كرامةً من أحدٍ، لكن اتضع لكلِّ الناسِ ولا تغضب من الذي يتعظَّم عليك لأنه قليل المعرفة، لأن من قلةِ المعرفةِ يتعظَّم الأخُ على أخيه + + + الأب يوحنا القصير 
لفتت نظرى هذه المقوله الجميله للاب يوحنا القصير  ودارت برأسى افكار كثيره
وتسألت هل هناك اليوم بيننا انسان بهذه الصفات
انسان يحترم الاخرين 
يرى كل شخص جدير بالاحترام .. يحترم صديقه حتى وان كان اقل معرفه منه
هل نجد الانسان الذى يعطى دون ان يبحث عن مقابل .. هل هناك من لا يبحث عن مجد وكرامه من وراء خدمته
اين ذهب التواضع أم انه اصبح موضه غير عصريه لاننا  اصبحنا نعشق التباهى 
نتباهى  بمال بسلطه بعلم .. لا يهم .. المهم ان يكون لدينا ما نتباهى به أمام الاخرين
يا اخوتى دعونا نرى العالم على حقيقته فلا شىء يستحق القتال من اجله
ان فقدنا محبتنا سنعيش فى صراع دائم ولن يكون هناك بقاء لاقوى
ضع الاخر مكانك لتشعر كم انت تهينه ولو بدون قصد
كم من شعارات اصبحنا نرددها بدون وعى وهى معطله بداخلنا وابعد ما يكون عن مرحلة التنفيذ
ننادى بالمحبه ولا نحب الا انفسنا
نتفاخر اننا نمتك القدره على  التسامح وبداخلنا كامن وضع الاستعداد للاخذ بالثأر ممن اساء لنا
نتربص بالاخرين وننصب لهم المصائد ونفرح ان وجدنا لهم خطأ أو غفله 
فى لحظه بتنتهى علاقات كانت وطيده
صديق يتحول لعدو وأخ يصير كالغريب
 صدقونى بايدينا نقدر نحول دنيتنا لغابة وبايدينا نقدر نطهر نفسنا من شوائب بتعكر صفونا
يا ريت نقدر من قلوبنا نحب ونسامح
يا ريت نفهم انك علشان تتحب لازم تحب وعلشان الناس تسامحك لازم من قلبك تسامح
لو طلبت احترام الناس ابدأ بنفسك واحترمهم
دور على مين لازم تاخده قدوه وانت تفهم المطلوب منك وقتها هتعرف انت اد ايه لسه بعيد عن اللى مفروض تكونه
تحياتى لشخصكم :Love_Letter_Open:

*


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2010)

*فعلا يا دونا معاكي حق في كل كلمه قولتيها *
*لازم الاول نتعلم نحب قبل ما نطلب الحب من الاخرين*
*بس ليا سؤال بيدور في بالي *
*هل ابليس ليه دور كبير في الللي احنا فيه؟؟؟*

*حبيبتي اشكرك علي الموضوع الرائع لانه مغزي قوي جداا*
*ربنا يكون معانا جميعا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا يا دونا معاكي حق في كل كلمه قولتيها *
> *لازم الاول نتعلم نحب قبل ما نطلب الحب من الاخرين*
> *بس ليا سؤال بيدور في بالي *
> *هل ابليس ليه دور كبير في الللي احنا فيه؟؟؟*
> ...



*الاول انتى بجد نورتى موضوعى يا قمرر :Love_Letter_Open:
مش  عارفه ليه يا ميروو اوقات بحس ان ابليس مظلوم معانا 
عاملينه شماعه لافكارنا وتصرفاتنا الغلط
وبعدين احنا ليه نديله الفرصه انه يتحكم فينا ويوجهنا
 لو رفضنا انه يكون قائد لينا مش هيعرف يوصلنا 
لا نسلمله عقلنا يفكرلنا ولا نديله فرصه يسكن قلبنا
ولا انا غلطانه ؟؟​*


----------



## youhnna (30 مارس 2010)

*بصى دونا
محبة الذات فى الانسان اذا تعاظمت ذهبت معها كل الفضائل خاصة المحبة
تعامل اجوف فى كل جوانب حياتنا حتى لاننا لانملىء قلوبنا بالمحبة الالهيه
ربنا يفرح قلبك دونا
شكرااااااا على موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

*أشكـــــــــرك تاسونى دونا....
موضوع مهم لكل انسان....
فى قول للقديس أوغسطينوس **بيتكلم عن المحبة وبيقول:
+ لا تيأس يا إخوتي فقد ولدت فينا بذار المحبة لكنها لم تكمل بعد لنرعاها إذن وننميها لئلا تختنق كيف تفخر إذن بكونك مسيحي لقد أخذت اسم المسيح ولكنك لم تقتن أعماله لتظهر بأعمالك مسيحيتك وأما من كان له معيشية العالم ونظر أخاه محتاجاَ وأغلق أحشاءه عنه فكيف تثبت محبة الله فيه يا أولادي لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق. 

سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *بصى دونا
> محبة الذات فى الانسان اذا تعاظمت ذهبت معها كل الفضائل خاصة المحبة
> تعامل اجوف فى كل جوانب حياتنا حتى لاننا لانملىء قلوبنا بالمحبة الالهيه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دونا
> شكرااااااا على موضوعك الجميل*



*عندك حق يا يوحنا
محبة الذات والانانيه بتقتل المحبه جوانا ولو ماتت المحبه لازم نتوقع اى شىء ممكن يحصلنا 
مش قلتلكوا بايدينا ممكن نحول دنيتنا  لغابة
نورت الموضوع اخى العزيز*


----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2010)

*يا ريت نقدر من قلوبنا نحب ونسامح
يا ريت نفهم انك علشان تتحب لازم تحب 
وعلشان الناس تسامحك لازم من قلبك تسامح
لو طلبت احترام الناس ابدأ بنفسك واحترمهم
دور على مين لازم تاخده قدوه وانت تفهم 
المطلوب منك وقتها هتعرف انت اد ايه لسه
 بعيد عن اللى مفروض تكونه


شكرا أختنا الغاليه


موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

كل سنه وانتم طيبين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكـــــــــرك تاسونى دونا....
> موضوع مهم لكل انسان....
> فى قول للقديس أوغسطينوس **بيتكلم عن المحبة وبيقول:
> + لا تيأس يا إخوتي فقد ولدت فينا بذار المحبة لكنها لم تكمل بعد لنرعاها إذن وننميها لئلا تختنق كيف تفخر إذن بكونك مسيحي لقد أخذت اسم المسيح ولكنك لم تقتن أعماله لتظهر بأعمالك مسيحيتك وأما من كان له معيشية العالم ونظر أخاه محتاجاَ وأغلق أحشاءه عنه فكيف تثبت محبة الله فيه يا أولادي لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق.
> ...



*مقوله جميله وجت فى وقتها لانى فعلا كنت بدأت ايأس 
فعلا احنا مش  لازم ناخد اسم المسيح بس لا لازم كمان تقن اعماله
نحب زيه ونسامح من قلبنا زى ما بيسامحنا
بشكرك على المشاركه المميزه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الاول انتى بجد نورتى موضوعى يا قمرر :love_letter_open:
> مش  عارفه ليه يا ميروو اوقات بحس ان ابليس مظلوم معانا
> عاملينه شماعه لافكارنا وتصرفاتنا الغلط
> وبعدين احنا ليه نديله الفرصه انه يتحكم فينا ويوجهنا
> ...


*فعلا احنا اللي بنسلمله بكامل ارادتنا *
*وكاننا ملناش حل غير كده *
*ناسين ابسط كلمه وقول ايه اتكتبت" الله محبه"*
*بنبقي مؤمنين بيها لكن عند التنفيذ مش بنعرف ننفذها*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *يا ريت نقدر من قلوبنا نحب ونسامح
> يا ريت نفهم انك علشان تتحب لازم تحب
> وعلشان الناس تسامحك لازم من قلبك تسامح
> لو طلبت احترام الناس ابدأ بنفسك واحترمهم
> ...



*اشكرك اخى العزيز فأنت مثل جميل للشخص المحب لاخوته والمسامح دون اعلان
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك
نورت موضوعى*


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مارس 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا دونا
 لاَ تَضِلُّوا! فَإِنَّ الْمُعَاشَرَاتِ الرَّدِيَّةَ تُفْسِدُ الأَخْلاَقَ الْجَيِّدَةَ. 
كتر التعامل مع الناس في مواضيع ومشاكل العالم اكيد لها تاثر قوي و كمان الانفتاح الكبير علي الثقافة الغريبة له تاثير علي النفس لان كل كلمة او معلومة فانها تترك اثر في النفس مهما كان الانسان ذكي و مثقف لان تعاملة مع الشر بيترك في عقلة الباطن بعض السموم ومع الوقت هتظهر في تعاملة مع اقرب الناس له
ربنا يعطينا حكمة لنستطيع التعامل مع العالم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا احنا اللي بنسلمله بكامل ارادتنا *
> *وكاننا ملناش حل غير كده *
> *ناسين ابسط كلمه وقول ايه اتكتبت" الله محبه"*
> *بنبقي مؤمنين بيها لكن عند التنفيذ مش بنعرف ننفذها*
> ​









[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا دونا
> لاَ تَضِلُّوا! فَإِنَّ الْمُعَاشَرَاتِ الرَّدِيَّةَ تُفْسِدُ الأَخْلاَقَ الْجَيِّدَةَ.
> كتر التعامل مع الناس في مواضيع ومشاكل العالم اكيد لها تاثر قوي و كمان الانفتاح الكبير علي الثقافة الغريبة له تاثير علي النفس لان كل كلمة او معلومة فانها تترك اثر في النفس مهما كان الانسان ذكي و مثقف لان تعاملة مع الشر بيترك في عقلة الباطن بعض السموم ومع الوقت هتظهر في تعاملة مع اقرب الناس له
> ربنا يعطينا حكمة لنستطيع التعامل مع العالم*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يونيو 2010)

*كلامك سليم جداااااااااا يا دونا يا حبيبتي 

موضوع ممتاز 

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا قمر​*


----------



## ريما 14 (2 يونيو 2010)

*اختي الحبيبة كلامك عن المحبة والتسامح كلام رائع حقا

يا ريت لو كل البشر يحبوا بعضهم بغض النظر عن الاختلافات بينهم 

محبة وتسامح واحترام من الانسان لاخيه الانسان



تحياتي الك اختي الحبيبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *كلامك سليم جداااااااااا يا دونا يا حبيبتي
> 
> موضوع ممتاز
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا قمر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> *اختي الحبيبة كلامك عن المحبة والتسامح كلام رائع حقا
> 
> يا ريت لو كل البشر يحبوا بعضهم بغض النظر عن الاختلافات بينهم
> 
> ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أغسطس 2016)

لقيت موضوعك ذا فوق ظاهر فئ اكتر المواضيع تقييما اليوم ... قؤلت إيه دا دونا رجعت و نزلت موضوع كمأن ... جريت و فتحت لقيته موضوع قديئيم من حوالى 6 سنين ....واحشنى وجودك فئ المنتدى و تعليقاتك و مواضيعك و حزفك هههههههههههه 
لا بجد يا دونا وحشانى جدا ... ربنا تكونى بخير و بسلام


----------

